# RAM



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello.

What are the RAM overclocking utilities out there?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

None, you OC ram in the bios, if there are no settings in your bios to OC then you probably have a OEM PC and can't overclock.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See your other thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...lly-overclock-ram-its-ddr2-800-a-1013138.html


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, thanks koala.

it's like GIGABYTE offers their very own utility for that!!


----------

